
The Mac No Longer Competes Against the PC - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/the_mac_no_longer_competes_against_the_pc/
======
jnazario
this last graphic in this blog post from the always interesting asymco
examines this nicely:

[http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/04/the-building-and-
dismantlin...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/07/04/the-building-and-dismantling-
of-the-windows-advantage/)

quite a stunning change, totally left field. neat.

